# How much weight does everyone want to gain in 2008?



## Forrest (Dec 28, 2007)

Post how much weight you want to gain in 2008? And give a reason why if you want.

I want to gain 40 pounds. That would put me just above my goal of 300 pounds. And if I like being that big, I will continue getting bigger. Then my answer may change. For now it is to 300 pounds. But I am sure I would enjoy more. Just want to try 300 pounds out for a bit.

How much does everyone else want to gain in 2008? Let us know. I am sure everyone is interested to hear how much, and maybe why.

Here's hoping for a very big 2008 for all of us who want to gain weight and get larger.


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm flirting with idea of getting to around 275 and seeing where I'm at. Although I could see myself enjoying it and gaining much more that on accident. It'd be about 20-25 lbs.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd like to maybe plump myself up another 10 pounds to 180 or so, but I'm already getting shit from my parents so I think I'll wait till I move out.


----------



## HelloItsme (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like 50-80 more for 08. Just need to find the right woman to help with the gain:eat1:


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 1, 2008)

About 100 pounds would be good. 50 is more likely though


----------



## there_there (Jan 1, 2008)

i've gone from pretty much zero body fat to this (pic from this morning) in about 3 months.....the constant yo-yoing i've been putting my body through seems to be taking its toll....

i think i'll put on another 20 lbs without even trying at this point


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to say that, but I wanna lose around 50 pounds. I'm not sure I will be able to, but I lost 45 pounds since last summer. I will definitely work on it, cause I really feel better now!
But I will still enjoy looking at all the beautiful pics at Dims! :wubu:


----------



## ChubbyFA (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure how much I want to gain and besides, that money is kinda tight for me right now and for a while to come, so I can't afford a whole lot of extra food, or clothes (if i were to outgrow the ones i have) If money weren't an issue I'd probably already be a lot bigger than I am now. (I weigh 217 right now and I'm just over 5 foot 7)


----------



## pudgy (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad news to be sure, Austrian Gal. You sure are purty. But good luck on your endeavor.

As for me, 15-20 pounds wouldn't be bad. Slow and steady wins the race, I do think.


----------



## vermillion (Jan 4, 2008)

i want to gain about...60...
but I won't...
I will loose 40 instead...


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 4, 2008)

vermillion said:


> i want to gain about...60...
> but I won't...
> I will loose 40 instead...



Ahhhhhh.... your in such a conflicting situation!! you love the weight you have and the weight your gaining right?? but you WANT to loose it for the a record major label... so you just gotta do what you think is best for yourself


----------



## bexy (Jan 4, 2008)

there_there said:


> i've gone from pretty much zero body fat to this (pic from this morning) in about 3 months.....the constant yo-yoing i've been putting my body through seems to be taking its toll....
> 
> i think i'll put on another 20 lbs without even trying at this point



*what is that tattoo off it looks like a pokemon!*


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 4, 2008)

looks like ive gone from about 285 to 297ish since mid december so would love to get to 320ish at least by this time next year which would be nice on a 5'4" lad dont you think?? :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 4, 2008)

15 or 20 lbs would be nice. that'd put me right close to 250. thats a nice round weight, dont you think?


----------



## Rhino1978 (Jan 9, 2008)

im going for no less than 100lbs but i need a feeder to help me lol


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 10, 2008)

bigrugbybloke said:


> looks like ive gone from about 285 to 297ish since mid december so would love to get to 320ish at least by this time next year which would be nice on a 5'4" lad dont you think?? :eat1::eat1::eat1:



320 on 5'4" is the same as 425 on 6'2" - go for it! A great 'football' shape!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 11, 2008)

fat hiker said:


> 320 on 5'4" is the same as 425 on 6'2" - go for it! A great 'football' shape!




in terms of bmi? 320 sounds good for me initially. i'm currently somewhere between 295 and 305 when i have got through a few cases of stella during the week ! given my (lack of ;( ) height what is good weight wise or belly wise in the longer term? i'm of pretty large build and am sure i could sustain a fair bit of weight (i'd love another 60 maybe) on top of this but the backache is currently setting in


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhino1978 said:


> im going for no less than 100lbs but i need a feeder to help me lol



thats about 8 stone in our money isnt it mate? been longing to gain that much in a year for ages! get on the stellas if you are not already i have found i can "bulk" easily on those compared to weaker stuff and when you are on several tens of "tinnies" per week, that will help you gain i am sure....... or am i preaching to the converted??? what you up to now mate???


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm already 410 lbs., but I'd like to gain at least 100 lbs. more this year. That's what I gained last year. YAY!


----------



## mickey (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to go up another 20 pounds (from 210 to 230). But this is the moment of truth for me. Another 5 or 10 pounds and people are really going to start to notice. Up to now, it's been a belly thing that was somewhat hidable if I wanted to. I'm just beginning to see the plumpness in my face and that's probably going to elicit some reactions. As an aside, I think that increased face fat makes me more self conscious than belly fat. It's off the thread, but I wonder if anyone has a comment on that.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd be happy with 50 or 75 lbs (may need help doing that though)


----------



## Lear (Jan 14, 2008)

Well so far this year I've dropped 10 on the starving artist diet... I want to gain that back plus at least another 20 to get to 350, maybe higher after that, maybe not. 

On the bright side my new room mate has decided to act as my benefactor for the weight gain as long as I'm willing to test her cooking for her culinary classes. So not only someone letting me live for free while I cover the City with Fliers, but also another mutual gainer.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *what is that tattoo off it looks like a pokemon!*



you don't know the Radiohead logo?
well, one of their logos?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 14, 2008)

As of today, I have outgrown my 6x clothes. YAY! I've gotta start looking on E-bay on 7x clothes. If anyone knows of another seller, please let me know. I'm on my way...up, up, and up! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jan 14, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> As of today, I have outgrown my 6x clothes. YAY! I've gotta start looking on E-bay on 7x clothes. If anyone knows of another seller, please let me know. I'm on my way...up, up, and up! :bounce::bounce::bounce:



Things are bigger in Texas!


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 14, 2008)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Things are bigger in Texas!


:bow: Yeppers! We like it HUGE!


----------



## Van (Jan 19, 2008)

I want to gain 150 lbs so that I will be over 300 lbs. How do you stay motivated?


----------



## troubadours (Jan 20, 2008)

i want to gain *at least* 50 lbs. this way i'll be just over 300. :wubu:


----------



## Fat Nat (Jan 20, 2008)

The goal is about 60 lbs this year.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i want to gain *at least* 50 lbs. this way i'll be just over 300. :wubu:



300 has always been a favorite number of mine :wubu:


----------



## Anja70 (Jan 21, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i want to gain *at least* 50 lbs. this way i'll be just over 300. :wubu:



Hi Jen!

I really like your attitude and your style - you are such a gift for all here on the dim-board! The way you describe everything, your life, the way you dress, your gaining etc. is absolutely stunning and a great motivation for me!!! Thank you so much, Jen!

My goal for this year is also to gain around 50 lbs. That would bring me just near 330 lbs and I can´t hardly wait to see the progress. I have already gained a lot of weight in the past, almost 100 lbs in less then 2 years, and I am really glad finding this board with so great people around like you!

Best regards,

Anja


----------



## devilboy (Apr 29, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i want to gain *at least* 50 lbs. this way i'll be just over 300. :wubu:



I can't believe you could be over 300... you look nowhere near that big!
I'd like to put on another 25


----------



## Wheazz (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd like to stay where I am, but my girlfriend is shooting for about 25, give or take


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 30, 2008)

50 lbs for me I finally made my goal of 450 now I'm reaching for 500


----------



## KHayes666 (May 2, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> 50 lbs for me I finally made my goal of 450 now I'm reaching for 500



I'm definately helpin out on that one!


----------



## newfoundfat (May 2, 2008)

i would like to gain a bare minimum of 40 pounds but really as much as i possible can...
40 pounds would put me at 220 by the way


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2008)

20-40 lbs, but me in the lower-mid 200s
better get to eating!:eat1:


----------



## bigirlover (May 4, 2008)

vermillion said:


> i want to gain about...60...
> but I won't...
> I will loose 40 instead...



Why's that?


----------



## bigirlover (May 4, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i want to gain *at least* 50 lbs. this way i'll be just over 300. :wubu:



I like 300 too. Will you keep us updated?


----------



## golden_buddha (May 4, 2008)

golden_buddha said:


> I'm flirting with idea of getting to around 275 and seeing where I'm at. Although I could see myself enjoying it and gaining much more that on accident. It'd be about 20-25 lbs.



Hell, I'm pretty much already there.


----------



## Forrest (May 6, 2008)

My body is finally gaining again. It wasn't at all for many months. Then I stopped trying for a couple months. And have been trying again for a month. Well I gained 10 pounds in a month and I now weigh 275 pounds and am so happy, and am going to keep gaining hopefully. If my body lets me.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

I don't have a set goal in mind, I just eat a lot, and subsequently I gain weight.
I'll probably end up putting on somewhere between 40-60lbs.
It depends I guess.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 11, 2008)

I'm disappointed with you all.

Not a single 'OVER NINE THOUSAAAND!'


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2008)

Divals said:


> I'm disappointed with you all.
> 
> Not a single 'OVER NINE THOUSAAAND!'



Small steps man, small steps


----------



## MaxArden (May 20, 2008)

Starting in September I'm seriously going to start gaining. Starting Weight 275...Goal weight 400. I'm going to try to do it in a year...12 pounds a month. Seems doable...


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

One day, I shall get fat. Yes, I shall get fat. Until then, there must be no regrets, no tears, no anxieties. Just go forward in all your beliefs and prove to me that I am not mistaken in mine


----------



## Saxphon (May 24, 2008)

I don't have a set goal in mind. I would hope to be the same as when I started this year, but I don't intend to stop eating, or the joy that comes from having a nice, large meal, or a quick binge when the mood strikes me. I know that if there were someone in my life that was there to encourage me, or was a great cook, then I could easily see 25 - 30 lbs in the future.

As for Forrest, the starter of this thread, you need to revisit this in December, and ask all that posted for an update on their progress for the year 2008. Updates and pics are always fun to read and see.


----------



## fatterisbetter (May 24, 2008)

I've hovered around 400 pounds for a while. I think I'm setting my sights on the big Five-O-O. Right now I am in a huge eating mode, shoveling in as much as i can, si if that stays the same, I'll probably gain all the weight this year. If my eating slows down, I might go for 50 this year and 50 next year.


----------



## jigawatt (Jun 30, 2008)

I know we are just half way through the year but I was curious where everyone is in achieving their weight goals?


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I've actually lost 10 pounds through no fault of my own. So technically I'm farther away from achieving my goal than I was last December.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 9, 2008)

I had wanted to reach 250 by the end of the year, and it looks like I'll more than make it, having gone from 195 to 230 since January.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't really got a set limit, i'll try to gain as much as i can!
But if your really asking for an estimate.....hopefully aroun 100lbs


----------



## chris400 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have set out to reach 400 pounds by the end of the year. I started the year at 300 and am now 350. Wish me luck.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 20, 2008)

.09875556634211 pounds. Science is on my side.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jul 20, 2008)

pendulous said:


> One day, I shall get fat. Yes, I shall get fat. Until then, there must be no regrets, no tears, no anxieties. Just go forward in all your beliefs and prove to me that I am not mistaken in mine



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Love it!


There again, am I the only one who got that...?:blush:
I really need to get a life.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 23, 2008)

collegeguy2514 said:


> 15 or 20 lbs would be nice. that'd put me right close to 250. thats a nice round weight, dont you think?



so we're halfway through the year, how much has everyone gained so far?

i think i've lost at least 20 lbs


----------



## MaxArden (Jul 23, 2008)

I appear to be slightly ahead of schedule...*cough*...I got on the scale and it rolled up to 302 pounds with no sign of slowing. At this rate a year from now, I'll be around 424...Whoa.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 26, 2008)

MaxArden said:


> I appear to be slightly ahead of schedule...*cough*...I got on the scale and it rolled up to 302 pounds with no sign of slowing. At this rate a year from now, I'll be around 424...Whoa.



wow, im jealous!!


----------



## Weejee (Jul 29, 2008)

This year I started at 220, and now I'm up to 225. Good eatin' at the local soft ice cream stand in June and July made _thataddition, and luckily it was all in my belly!




_[/color][/i][/font]

My next planned gain might be around Haloween. You know how it is folks, bowls and bowls of trick or treat candy!

And after that, a little natural gaining from Thanksgiving through New Years. Pounds come easily when you bake cookies. I love the dough....:eat2:​


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 29, 2008)

Weejee said:


> This year I started at 220, and now I'm up to 225. Good eatin' at the local soft ice cream stand in June and July made _thataddition, and luckily it was all in my belly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant wait, keep us informed Weej


----------



## vermillion (Aug 8, 2008)

vermillion said:


> i want to gain about...60...
> but I won't...
> I will loose 40 instead...




lol
i gained 20


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 8, 2008)

vermillion said:


> lol
> i gained 20



*checks you out* good girl.

And we still have 4 months for the next 20.


----------



## Bast (Aug 10, 2008)

I have no weight goals at all. I eat what I like when I like and I've gained about 20lbs. 

5'0 and 210 -poses-


----------



## ChubbyFA (Aug 11, 2008)

I seem to be stuck around 225 no matter what I do, but I'm gonna keep trying.
:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## chublover350 (Aug 25, 2008)

vermillion said:


> lol
> i gained 20



u should gain 20 moar :blush:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2008)

siighh i think i might have posted here before but i'd like to get up to 300 by the end of the yearrr. :9 i'm alllmooost at 260 now, fyi.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> siighh i think i might have posted here before but i'd like to get up to 300 by the end of the yearrr. :9 i'm alllmooost at 260 now, fyi.


yes. on 01-20-2008.


troubadours said:


> i want to gain *at least* 50 lbs. this way i'll be just over 300. :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> siighh i think i might have posted here before but i'd like to get up to 300 by the end of the yearrr. :9 i'm alllmooost at 260 now, fyi.



40 lbs in 4 months? Better hit the halloween candy, thanksgiving and x-mas food pretty hard then ;+)


----------



## morepushing13 (Aug 25, 2008)

How much have you gained this year so far Troubs? Those summer pics seem to say quite a lot already...


----------



## chublover350 (Aug 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> siighh i think i might have posted here before but i'd like to get up to 300 by the end of the yearrr. :9 i'm alllmooost at 260 now, fyi.



very NICE...heres to getting fatter for 2009*raises imaginary glass of NOM NOM liquid


----------



## Curious Jane (Aug 25, 2008)

I've gained about 15 so far and just promised my bf I'd gain another 15...don't know if it'll happen by the end of the year but there's a good chance.


----------



## bigirlover (Aug 26, 2008)

300lbs. by the end of the year? I can't wait to see that!  What is your ultimate weight goal?



troubadours said:


> siighh i think i might have posted here before but i'd like to get up to 300 by the end of the yearrr. :9 i'm alllmooost at 260 now, fyi.


----------

